# Using DNP just 5 days per week



## Kraken (Oct 14, 2022)

I expect this is not a problem, but I thought I would toss it out for thoughts. 

I see my girl every weekend, on weekdays she lives several hours away for the next 8 months. I'm using 250mg DNP daily, taken in the morning, and I'm feeling the heat, sweat and a little fatigue. I'm thinking of skipping it Friday mornings, so when she arrives Friday evening for the weekend I'll be feeling a little better, then restarting Sunday morning. Other than slowing progress, would there be any concerns about this plan?


----------



## GreenAmine (Oct 14, 2022)

I've never used DNP, so this is not from experience, but keep in mind the long elimination half-life of the drug. According to this source:









						Evaluation of efficacy of resin hemoperfusion in patients with acute 2,4-dinitrophenol poisoning by dynamic monitoring of plasma toxin concentration
					

Objective: The intoxications caused by 2,4-dinitrophenol (2,4-DNP), even death, have been frequently reported in recent years. This study aims to investigate the dynamic changes of plasma toxin concentration and explore the clinical value of resin hemoperfusion ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




and others, the half-life is very long, with values ranging from 36 to > 100 hours, depending on the source.

If you know that you feel fine 24 h after dosing, then it's not an issue as far as spending time with your girlfriend. It's not a hormone, so ups and downs should not be a problem, especially given its long half-life.


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 14, 2022)

It won't make much difference if you just rest a day before, it would be better to use it until Wednesday and by Friday afternoon you should feel less hot and more energetic. 

So, use your DNP from Sunday to Wednesday and then take 3 days off.


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 18, 2022)

I have been in your same exact situation for 7 years and this is exactly how I run DNP when I run it. Just pay attention to how you feel at different times off and dial it in approximately.


----------



## muaythaininja (Oct 19, 2022)

Ive done this before a lot. I like to cycle DNP Sunday night - Thursday, then take a break Friday - Saturday. Gives me some time to normalize my life a bit


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 19, 2022)

muaythaininja said:


> Ive done this before a lot. I like to cycle DNP Sunday night - Thursday, then take a break Friday - Saturday. Gives me some time to normalize my life a bit


You're also lying in your introduction. Nobody should give a fuck what you do.


----------

